# get made fun of becuz i dont come to scool often.



## doodlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

hi dose any one else get teased at school becuz i do.i wondered if any one has any ideas of how i can overcome this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you discussed the teasing with your parents or your guidance counselor?? You should talk to them about it. NO ONE should be teasing you at all!How are handling being absent frequently?? Have you had any at home tutoring and or instruction? Have you had any trouble keeping up with your studies?? If so talk to your guidance counselor about getting the help you need. Does your Principal, School Nurse, teachers have a note from your Dr telling them about your condition & your needs for the bathroom etc???If not ask your parents to call your Dr and request a note for the school.What is making you miss so much school?? What are your symptoms hon...?? If you tell us a bit more... we can guide you better.


----------

